
Amazon’s Algorithms Don’t Find You the Best Deals - yarapavan
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/602442/amazons-algorithms-dont-find-you-the-best-deals/
======
yarapavan
Original article: [https://www.propublica.org/article/amazon-says-it-puts-
custo...](https://www.propublica.org/article/amazon-says-it-puts-customers-
first-but-its-pricing-algorithm-doesnt)

